# Highest and steepest mountain slopes in Europe



## wyqtor (Jan 15, 2007)

OK, I searched the internet and couldn't find any relevant info about this.

I would like to see pictures of highest and steepest mountain walls in Europe and compare them. They should satisfy the following criteria:

1. Be as steep as possible (near to vertical);
2. Be as high as possible (the altitude difference from base to top should be very high).

Here is an example:










Mountain wall near Courmayeur, Italy

Courmayeur is at 1200 m , "up there" is at ~3500 m, if not more.


----------



## radi6404 (May 13, 2007)

I think we should first show the highest steepest slopes of our counries, than compare with toehr countries, the rila mountain can´t be compared with the steepest alps but it´s fine for the size fo the mountain, too.










If you are under the steep peak you see there it´s like 1300 - 1600, but there is another pretty steep peak which you can´t see form this position, there it is 1500 - 2730 m,there´s a posibility to go just apsolutely close to the mountains but I never went there, the next time I go to the moutnains I will go to this meadow. 










Look at this peak which has a wall at the side, the wall is 500 m and a bit more but on the frontside is the steep slope which is 1200 m deep.










here is the meadow from above, I am not talking about the meadow away from the mountains but from the meadow jsut under the mountains, aktually it´s not a meadow but just a treeless place where probably the avalanges have blown the trees away. 










this is one of the steep peaks there, even from hear you can see the treeless place just under the mountains.


----------



## pingyao (Jun 21, 2007)

Eiger has to be there, 7000foot plus sheer drop.










Wetterhorn nearby 6000ft drop










In addition Grand Jorasses and north face of Monte Blanc, that was the first photo posted I think near courmayer.


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

The Troll Wall in Norway is I believe the tallest verticle wall in europe at over 1000 meters...


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Preikestolen in Norway is quite fun too.



















But not as impressive as the Eiger.









"1/3 of the way up Eiger's North Face. I felt sick looking down. Have a new found respect for Chris Bonnington now. "


----------



## PurePaki (Apr 30, 2007)

WoW
unbelievable landscape


----------



## radi6404 (May 13, 2007)

PurePaki said:


> WoW
> unbelievable landscape


which pics?


----------



## northern italian (Sep 12, 2002)

Monte Rosa from Milan ... (100 mt to 4600 mt)











































































Monviso (>3000 mt) from Milan (100 mt)


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

never knew it was so visible from Milano.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

The Alps as seen from Turin (100 to 4600 m). Thanks to marmox from the Italian forum.


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

POLAND

Mnich (2068 m)
slope - 250m


Wielka Turnia (1847 m)
slope - 370m


Giewont (1895 m)
slope - over 600m


Kazalnica (2159 m)
slope - 550m



Mięguszowiecki Szczyt Wielki (2438)
slope - 1000m


----------



## wyqtor (Jan 15, 2007)

Chriszwolle said:


> never knew it was so visible from Milano.


Me neither. I was in Milano twice and never saw any mountains. I guess they are visible only in conditions of great visibility, as they are still quite far away. Or maybe from the northernmost part of the city.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

^^
They are not that far, the problem is that weather in Milan is very foggy, especially during the winter and autumn.


----------



## Maxx☢Power (Nov 16, 2005)

Chriszwolle said:


> Preikestolen in Norway is quite fun too.


And not very far from it you can find this:










Wikipedia says the drop is 1km, so I guess the mountain sides that support it are that high too. They actually slide inwards, so the drop is as vertical as it can be.

This is what you would fall on if you fell down from it:










:badnews:


----------



## radi6404 (May 13, 2007)

federicoft said:


> ^^
> They are not that far, the problem is that weather in Milan is very foggy, especially during the winter and autumn.


They are really great, looks fucking awesome, except that I miss some peaks which don´t have snow, the peaks are very snowy, the steep rockwalls don´t seem visible from Milano, od the mountains lok high from Milano or rather low because they are far away? 

Sponsor, great mountains, didn´t know Poland has such.


----------



## radi6404 (May 13, 2007)

If you post tonwpics I should also, this is dupnica, in the distance the Rila mountain, it´s like 400 m to 2600 m


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

MaxxPower said:


> And not very far from it you can find this:


That guy has some serious balls :cheers:


----------



## Луиc (Oct 4, 2007)

Italian Alps :master:


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

radi6404 said:


> They are really great, looks fucking awesome, except that I miss some peaks which don´t have snow, the peaks are very snowy, the steep rockwalls don´t seem visible from Milano, od the mountains lok high from Milano or rather low because they are far away?


On clear days they look very very close, especially in Turin cause there aren't Prealps between the mountain range and the plain.

Another two pics of Turin.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

And again Corso Francia in Turin.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned the Matterhorn? 4,478m


Photos from: http://www.pbase.com/gpegler/vs_valais_zermatt


----------



## marmox (Jan 26, 2005)

*Mount Cervino (I), Cervin (F), Matterhorn (D), 4478m*

The Cervino from Cervinia









The Cervino from Buisson










Mountains around the Cervino


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Matterhorn is quite ugly from Italian side. And not very recognizable like in Switzerland.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah the Swiss side is more iconic.
Our national Matterhorn is the Monviso in Piedmont.


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Chriszwolle said:


> never knew it was so visible from Milano.


From the top of the Duomo, during clear days, this is the view you can enjoy:











BTW from the northern parts of the city, there are different interesting angles...


Even from the motorway A7 coming from Genoa, going to Milano you can clearly enjoy the view of the Alps.


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

This is from Malpensa Airport:


----------



## marmox (Jan 26, 2005)

Torino and the Alps









Source


----------

